# My youngest sons first truck



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

He wanted a 68 mustang fastback muscle car which is cool,but I told him he could not pull the boat..lol. 
We seen a 74 ford 4x4 he was like that's bad arse. So my journey began to look for the 79' I have owned a 72,74,76,78,79. My favorite was the 79'
I found this one and he and I fell in love.
1979 Ford F 150 4x4 460 powered. Very clean inside and out. 
I can not be more proud of him wanting to go old school.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

More pic


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Will not let me load multiple pics off iPad ? Please help this is frustrating.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

sweet ride....that 460 shoved in a SWB single cab is gonna sling some mud!!!!!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

460 CID....Hope he's buying the gas.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

For an ipad you really need to download tapatalk. Best way to download pics.

Put a 2bl. carb on it ASAP! Holley 500. Still have plenty of power for a 16yr old.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

pretty dang cool!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice looking truck I too have loved all the ford trucks I have owned thanks for showing.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I had that truck in high school. Still my favorite truck ever. 

My plan is to get one and drop a12 valve twin turbo Cummins in it.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

That's a sharp truck, he's a lucky dude.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

That truck looks real sharp. The only trouble is that he'll be getting gallons/mile instead of miles/gallon. lol. Still an awful lot of fun. I drove an 85' chevy in high school. I loved it.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

My dad had a 79 ford but he stuck a 427 Chevy motor in it talking about a hot rod. I wish he still had that truck


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

Sharp looking truck


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice rig. Love old school trucks!


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

70'S FORDS rock. I've wanted one and still want one I think they are freakin sweet. Cool first truck.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

That was the year I graduated from high school. Remember that model well. It was probably the best year model ever.


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome truck, Good thing about it he can drive it all over town (can't afford the gas)


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

I love those body styles and look for any reason to share mine.










I rebuilt the stock 400 with a cam and intake, runs great...




























This is the first truck I ever owned and still own it. 1977 F100 2WD swapped in a 351W and 5 speed.


----------

